# BBC forced to pay Mr Taranissi legal costs



## bennyB (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/health/3160492/BBC-ordered-to-pay-500000-to-IVF-expert-Mohamed-Taranissi.html

/link


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for this link
I have read it and am pleased to see the BBC are payoing up!

~Dizzi~


----------

